# Need Help - German Shepherd Gaiting



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

I recently took my dog to a conformation show. Out of all of the dogs in the show, mine was the only one trying to go potty on the field and certainly was not gaiting well. He could not accomplish going potty on the field, but he managed to get in last place. I tried practicing with him at home to see if he can gait, but he just doesn't do it. He gallops or hurries around with his nose to the ground, sniffing, but doesn't gait... once in a while he might gait a little bit... but he comes from wonderful sieger lines, so I don't understand his behavior.

Anyway, I was wondering if there is some kind of trick to it. Do you train the dog to gait? My female does perfect with gaiting and earned 3 sieger titles already, but I got her when she was older, so I don't know what her previous owner did. Any advice on how to get my male to gait normal would be appreciated.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have no advice for you, sorry. But I can say, I took my male to a show and he turned around, grabbed the leash and hopped backwards all the way around the ring. So it could be worse. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The easiest way to teach a dog to gait uses two people -- one to call the dog, and the other to gait the dog. The person holding the leash often has to be strong enough to hold the dog into the trot while the dog is pulling,

If you don't have two people, try starting at a walk, then increase the speed when the dog is reponding the way you want.

I trained one dog using for traffic cones and a tennis ball. We worked one corner at a time until he could do the whole circle (square).

Another I trained with food and a target.


----------

